# Built me a little archery bench today....



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice! I like the carpet idea...Good Job!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The carpet was 17 bucks at lowes....indoor/outdoor. The glue for it was about 7 bucks and just barely had enough. I glued it and then staped it on the sides.

thanks....wife says "good now get all the bow stuff out of the house" - I seem to have archery stuff from one side of the house to the other.

Thank God she didnt come home from her trip early. I had fletching jigs and all the fixins on her coffee table.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I made that press too. Shouldn't the bars that hold the bow up go further out?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes they "should"

Copied the plans from here and thats one thing I wish i would have noticed sooner. Bow will still sit in there but its not ideal.

Bow vise works for everything else...I hope.

If you are talking the bars sticking out should be longer - thats not an issue what so ever.

The only issue is the other press fingers can get in the way. If I were to redo it, I would have the actual press portion be more centered over the foot pads (for lack of a better word)


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

I wish i had the space for this type of table but i am currently in college and living at home and im sure knocking moms sewing stuff out of the way wouldnt be the best of ideas! deff will be looking this up after i get my own place!


----------



## WV-MTNEER (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Garceau said:


> Yes they "should"
> 
> Copied the plans from here and thats one thing I wish i would have noticed sooner. Bow will still sit in there but its not ideal.
> 
> ...


 Exactly. mine works too but theres a flaw in the plan. the hold up arms need to be way wider.


----------



## k4zn4v3 (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks awesome. I've been looking for ideas for an archery work bench.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

that's awesome!


----------



## fishuntbike (Nov 28, 2007)

good looking projects there...nice to see the fingers are working for you.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Picked up more supplies today from the Home Depot.

Dont think I will get to all of it tonight. I ended up buying an expensive grill there as well, so steaks calling my name.

I bought a big piece of PVC Im going to paint black and mount for all my odds and ends arrows. I like to keep them around, never know when you are tuning and want to try something different.


----------



## Axtell3 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like what I need too. Precisley what I end up doing when I'm "cleaning the garage"!
1 thing I'd do though is move that cabinet up so it dosnt touch the floor, as it will suck up moisture and deform, giving you sticky door syndrome.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice...nice work on the press.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Good point on the floor - that cabinet was an afterthought and just set there.

I will be moving it off the floor

Picked up enough material to make a 4ft addional piece on the left side. That will be my arrow cutting/fletching area etc.

I even have a roll of paper that will be mounted and I can pull out and secure down so when fletching no glue or stuff will get on the nice table top. Also going to cut a big hole and mount a tube that will go into the bucket for a garbage and arrow cut off depository


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Alright made the additional pieces.

Went a little overboard. I had that roll of paper and thought it would be a nice way to keep glue and hot melt off the surface. Then can cut it off when not using it.

Still need to mount my arrow saw, and have an idea for that too - where the cut offs fall down a tube and into the garbage. Simple little idea I have, nothing major.

Damn I gotta get this garage cleaned. Wife thinks I have been cleaning the entire time I have been out there.

I have a few little loose ends to tie up as well, but all in due time.




























When its all said and done, and I got everything were I want it. I will run electrical outlets to it as well.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

great job! I'm building and setting up my Man cave now. its very exciting thing to do


----------



## alay11 (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks cool man! I like some of your ideas, I may have to build a big bench for myself now, lol.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice job, well thought out


----------



## ycastane (Jul 21, 2011)

i wish i had the space to make a room just for my archery equipment and firearms and stuff. Very nice!!!


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice bench. Great work


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

nice setup.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

nice


----------



## jcook224 (Dec 26, 2012)

tag for later reference


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

NICE JOB, looks GREAT


----------



## Bojack (Nov 28, 2006)

Where did you get the plans for the press? Awesome looking bench! Nice job!


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Very nice!! That is impressive.


----------



## Assassin73 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks good man!


----------



## SECRETARIAT (Feb 29, 2012)

Hell yeah man looks badass


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice, I think I might just steal that carpet idea, thanks.


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Man that looks great! Nice neat setup you got there! if only i could keep mine that clean...


----------

